# Finally got a trade for St. Marteen and now Irma



## Ann-Marie (Sep 5, 2017)

i have been looking forward to heading to St. Marteen for some time, and now hurricane Irma is headed straight for the island. We are not going until the first week in December but as I have experienced, it takes some time to recover from the hurricane. Keeping my fingers crossed for us as well in S.C.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 5, 2017)

We have plans to stay at Simpson Bay Resort from Dec 2-9 for the first time. These storms are a mess, so we will keep watching.

Mike


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes, a Category 5 hurricane with 180 mph sustained winds will likely cause immeasurable damage. Thoughts and prayers are with the people in the Caribbean, but I fear that many of these islands will feel the effects of this storm for years to come, especially those that as of now, appear to be in it's direct path.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes, 3 months after the storm, you may see some construction and rebuilding, but services will surely be up and running, and economic recovery depends on tourism. Go. Enjoy. And consider it doing your part.

Jim


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Sep 5, 2017)

_*When a Category 5 hurricane hits land, "a high percentage of framed homes will be destroyed," the National Hurricane Center warns, adding power could be lost in some areas for "weeks and possible months."*_

I copied that quote from a newspaper article talking about the effect of a Category 5 in the US - while I fully agree that islands that rely on tourism must be supported, I think the possibility exists that the resort the original poster has reserved may be severely damaged by this storm, so it would certainly be wise to look at alternatives now. Add in how many joke about "island time" and how long renovations often take in the Caribbean, and I think some of these islands may face an impact that could take years to recover from. Again, I hope I am wrong, as we have many friends in the islands, but I do not like the path this storm is taking.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 5, 2017)

Godspeed to those in Irma's path.  I fear her wrath will impact many, many people.


----------



## klpca (Sep 5, 2017)

When Odile hit Cabo, the resorts that took the brunt of the storm were closed for over a year. We were scheduled to stay at Club Regina in the corridor in January 2015, but were able to change to Villa del Palmar closer to Cabo San Lucas. Club Regina wasn't functional for over a year IIRC. You will have to wait it out, unfortunately, to see what damage occurs before you can plan anything much, I suspect. We had a very difficult time knowing what to do because there wasn't a lot of specific information coming out of the resort, as they had more pressing matters to deal with after Odile hit.  I hope that Irma somehow bypasses the islands. This is very scary for all in her path.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Sep 6, 2017)

As I feared, initial reports are not good. This is from the BBC:






Hurricane Irma has caused major flooding and damage to buildings on several Caribbean islands, France says.

The four "most solid" buildings on the island of Saint Martin have been destroyed, French Interior Minister Gérard Collomb announced.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 6, 2017)

Pappy Mentos said:


> As I feared, initial reports are not good. This is from the BBC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boy.  What happened to the "not so solid"?


----------



## JudyH (Sep 6, 2017)

Ann-Marie said:


> Oh boy.  What happened to the "not so solid"?


 According to Jeff Berger, EverythingStMartin.com, these were government buildings on the French side.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 6, 2017)

I remember when Inika hit Kauai.

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/hurricane-iniki-the-most-power/72515

It took years before the tourism business recovered. 25 years later, Coco Palms still hasn't rebuilt.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 6, 2017)

Just got this update. 
"3:30 p.m. French official reports 2 dead


France's overseas minister is reporting at least two people are dead and two seriously injured after Irma crossed French-administered Saint Martin and St. Barthelemy.


In a translated report from French broadcaster BFMTV, Annick Girardin said communications are just beginning to return and lessening winds will make air reconnaissance easier.


French President Emmanuel Macron says he expects that more victims and heavy damage will be discovered when Hurricane Irma has left the French West Indies.


Speaking at a crisis center set up at the Interior Ministry, Macron told reporters Wednesday night that while if it’s too early to give a precise toll and figures, he can already say “the toll will be harsh and cruel.”


Early reports suggested damage on parts of the smaller islands of the Caribbean -- a tropical region popular with tourists.


Barbuda, home to about 1,600 people, was "so badly damaged that there is no communication" from the island, said Keithley Meade, director of a meteorological office in Antigua and Barbuda.


"We have a lot of broken trees across the island," Meade said from Antigua, whose 80,000 people comprise most of the two-island nation's population.

Irma destroyed four of the most solid government buildings on the French-administered portion of nearby St. Martin, an island of about 75,000 people, French Interior Minister Gérard Collomb said Wednesday in Paris.


It's likely that all other older buildings there have at least been damaged, he said.


Roughly 10 of these smaller islands -- such as St. Martin, Antigua and Barbuda, and St. Kitts and Nevis -- were pounded by hurricane conditions. One, Guadeloupe, has about 405,000 residents. The rest have about 264,400 people combined."


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes, the photos and reports that have been posted today are heartbreaking. It appears that even many of the stronger structures, such as the resorts, lost roofs, windows, etc. It will take some time to assess how structurally damaged these buildings may be before any repairs can be made and it may be some time before materials for repairs reach these islands. The devastation has extended into BVI and USVI and Puerto Rico appears next on the list as this storm continues to travel North without losing much power. The Florida Keys appear to be in its path as well. While I have yet to hear any estimates, I would expect the damage total will be in the hundreds of billions when this storm finally subsides.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 6, 2017)

the ferries that keep the USVI islands connected, hunker down in a sheltered bay on St John. Hope the ones between BVI did the same, and the island ferry docks had minimal damage. Those ferries are essential services, for getting in supplies and materials.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 8, 2017)

Ann-Marie said:


> i have been looking forward to heading to St. Marteen for some time, and now hurricane Irma is headed straight for the island. We are not going until the first week in December but as I have experienced, it takes some time to recover from the hurricane. Keeping my fingers crossed for us as well in S.C.


Ann-Marie:

I would hold tight for the moment and see what the situation is in a few weeks. 

No matter what, you should certainly expect that in December things recovery will still be underway, and many of the normal tourist amenities may not be available.  But I would imagine that if you arrive, the residents will be very glad that you came.  By spending time there you will be making a tangible contribution to the recovery effort.  

It may not be the usual "vacation enjoyment". I know that there are some health  issues that you need to manage, and that is a factor to consider in your planning.  But I suggest that if you can manage the trip you just might find a measure of satisfaction you couldn't get otherwise.  It might even be an opportunity for a vacation in which, instead of being served by the local residents, you would have an opportunity to come alongside them in their recovery efforts.  First by simply coming and patronizing businesses to help those businesses to get back in operation.  Any money you spend on island will probably never be more appreciated.  And perhaps there will be opportunities for you to provide some hands in recovery efforts - and in the process become more than just a tourist and make some lasting friendships. 

Just some thoughts .....


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 8, 2017)

The Washington Post is reporting that there were heavy damages to the fame Princess Juliana International airport on the island.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 8, 2017)

Diamond International Resorts are reporting that their owners and guests  are safe at Royal Palm Beach and Flamingo Beach resorts . Also, that they are canceling  all reservations to their two resorts until November 20, 2017. Both resorts sustained damages from hurricane Irma.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 8, 2017)

Here are  five resorts that were in the eye of hurricane Irma as reported by USA Today.
Belmont La Savanna
Sonesta Ocean Point Resort
The Westin Dawn Beach Resort
Hotel Riu Palace St. Martin
Diva Little Bay Beach Resort


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 8, 2017)

St. John, St. Thomas, St. Maarten, Bahamas....I've vacationed in all of these places.  The only silver lining is that communication allowed people to prepare the best they could to minimize the loss of human life.  Still, to think of those animals, from feral donkeys and dogs, iguanas, birds, trapped with nowhere to go makes me want to cry. The few videos that I saw were just unimaginable.  

I will donate to help rebuild, of course, but it will be months, even years, for these islands to recover.  I don't even know where they're going to pile all that debris, let alone obtain the money, equipment, building materials, and manpower to rebuild.  I really wish that aid organizations allowed people to "adopt a family" so that I could assist on a more personal level, because right now I'm feeling completely helpless.  

I imagine structural engineers are already designing structures that will withstand 200 mph winds.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Sep 8, 2017)

*From the Daily Herald:

Looters attack Simpson Bay Resort guests

SIMPSON BAY--Looters targeted several hotels on St. Maarten, including Simpson Bay Resorts on Friday. Post Hurricane Irma, persons stormed into the hotel in Pelican and attacked and robbed guests and staff Friday morning.

  One tourist told The Daily Herald that a group of men overpowered security and staff and made their way to guest’s rooms taking jewellery and money from them. “They even punched and kicked another tourist for trying to stop them from looting. Thank god for marines and police who came and got the situation under control,” she said.

  Military personnel arrested five men and the area was cleared by police and coastguard officials. Meanwhile police continue to stress that the country is under curfew and the public is encouraged to stay indoors to allow emergency services to do their jobs.


*


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 8, 2017)

We decided to cancel our trip scheduled for Dec 2 at Simpson Bay Resort. We are disappointed as this would have been our first visit, but we feel a lot worse for the locals and tourists currently there.

We made a retrade via II and will go to Palm Desert instead, unless something else we like as much or more becomes available. Since we had originally traded a Marriott unit and we are now going into a Marriott resort, there was no exchange fee for the retrade.

With regard to our flight, which we booked on AA through our Chase Sapphire Reserve card, we got a full refund of the points we used worth almost $2,000 by paying a fee of $400 ($200 each). We had purchased the Marriott trip insurance for the year, so we may be able to recover up to $200 if our accommodations at Simpson Bay Resort are deemed uninhabitable. We will have to wait to see what the resort says as the date approaches. Either way our loss is insignificant compared to the locals. (Edit- I forgot our card provides trip cancellation coverage, so I need to file a claim with Chase for a full refund of the $400. Hopefully it works out.)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to them.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 8, 2017)

We are in the same position. Will cancel our 2 weeks with RCI for St. Marteen. I did take the insurance. However my reservations on AA I have to deal with. Right now we are still trying to get to our daughter in Nashville after being evacuated from our home near Hilton Head. The traffic has been a nightmare. And so life goes on.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 8, 2017)

We are in the same position. Will cancel our 2 weeks with RCI for St. Marteen. I did take the insurance. However my reservations on AA I have to deal with. Right now we are still trying to get to our daughter in Nashville after being evacuated from our home near Hilton Head. The traffic has been a nightmare. And so life goes on.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 11, 2017)

I would not recommend St Maarten any time real soon. The hurricane basically wiped out all infrastructure. The island is almost in a state of anarchy with civil unrest, heightened crime and looting. The US military is evacuating US Citizens from the island. No food, water and medicines running short. While I hope the Dutch and the French can send in enough police/troops to restore order, it will take years for the country to get back on their feet. While they need tourists to return, they won't be anywhere close to being prepared in the foreseeable future. The island will never be the same.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4872376/Richard-Branson-s-son-warns-civil-unrest.html


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 12, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I would not recommend St Maarten any time real soon. The hurricane basically wiped out all infrastructure. The island is almost in a state of anarchy with civil unrest, heightened crime and looting. The US military is evacuating US Citizens from the island. No food, water and medicines running short. While I hope the Dutch and the French can send in enough police/troops to restore order, it will take years for the country to get back on their feet. While they need tourists to return, they won't be anywhere close to being prepared in the foreseeable future. The island will never be the same.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4872376/Richard-Branson-s-son-warns-civil-unrest.html


This makes me sad


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 14, 2017)

I believe the airport is now open. The big problem with looting is on the islands of The Virgin Island, St Thomas & St. John according to a very reliable source.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 14, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> I believe the airport is now open. The big problem with looting is on the islands of The Virgin Island, St Thomas & St. John according to a very reliable source.


I think they have the airstrip open for emergency and aid flights. I don't think they are taking commercial aircraft yet and probably won't be for a while.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes, this article will give you an idea about how bad the damage is in St. Thomas and St. John.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-thomas-residents-powerless-months/667022001/

Most resorts are closed until at least the end of the year and evacuations are taking place daily. Airports are being used for emergency aid flights and evacuations - no tourism.


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 14, 2017)

Add me to the list of people who had a first trip planned to St. Maarten this winter.  Our trip is scheduled for January and I haven't tried to cancel or rebook yet.  It is an exchange with II and I figure they have their hands full with people who have immediate reservations.

I am disappointed and very saddened to see what has happened to these islands.


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 14, 2017)

So... just called II.  They are only cancelling people's reservations on a week by week basis.  Does that make any sense???  How can you rebook a vacation in only a few days notice?


----------



## klpca (Sep 14, 2017)

DebBrown said:


> So... just called II.  They are only cancelling people's reservations on a week by week basis.  Does that make any sense???  How can you rebook a vacation in only a few days notice?


I had the same issue after Odile. If I were you and wanted some certainty, I would retrade now, certainly before you are within 60 days. Just eat the exchange fee. Odile happened in September and the resort for which I had purchased a Extra Vacation week strung everone along until March. They didn't reopen until the following October.

At this point, they just don't know.


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes, I am sure that is the case.  There's just nothing to retrade into.  I may just use a different week to make a request.


----------



## klpca (Sep 14, 2017)

DebBrown said:


> Yes, I am sure that is the case.  There's just nothing to retrade into.  I may just use a different week to make a request.


If you cancel you should get a replacement week good for 12 months.


----------



## Soap900 (Sep 16, 2017)

Ann-Marie said:


> i have been looking forward to heading to St. Marteen for some time, and now hurricane Irma is headed straight for the island. We are not going until the first week in December but as I have experienced, it takes some time to recover from the hurricane. Keeping my fingers crossed for us as well in S.C.



Well it could be worse - you could have just become an owner like us! But such is life when you live near the ocean anywhere. Seriously - we LOVE St. Martin and can't wait to go back to help them rebuild and pay salaries using our tourist dollars.


----------

